#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Переводческий вопрос

## Нико

У меня вопрос к тем, кто имеет отношение к буддийским переводам.

Уже много времени бьюсь над переводом незатейливого словосочетания "highly realized master". 
"Высокореализованный" - как-то не по-русски..... У кого могут быть более удачные варианты? "Продвинутых" просьба не предлагать!

----------


## Ассаджи

Достигший высокого уровня?

----------


## yogic

Или "... высоких осуществлений"

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Привет, Нико!

Да уж, оборотец еще тот, все равно что "grasping and fixation". Реализованный мастер - конечно, нонсенс. Иногда переводят, как просветленный, совершенный и т.д., но тоже не совсем верно. Я думаю надо плясать от тибетского. В нем есть такая триада - понимание (go ba), переживание (nyams) и постижение (осуществление, свершение; rtogs pa).
Realization - это rtogs pa.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Hi, Нико!

Согласен с Пэмой, нужно плясать от тибетского. Но очень важен контекст, нужно знать о каком таком мастере идет речь. В противном случае «highly realized master» точно перевести невозможно, это просто клише! На самом деле речь может, например, идти о таком мастере, который достиг 6-го бхуми. В тибетском языке выражение [mngon du phyogs pa] может переводиться как «fully realized», т.е. «полностью реализованный», но это же выражение означает и нахождение на 6-м бхуми. Именно на 6-м бхуми бодхисаттва начинает видеть таковость… Это и есть «highly realized», выше таковости уже некуда, дальше только постоянное пребывание в ней и т.п. Таким образом, слово «highly» может являться синонимом слова «fully» (я встречал такое в английских переводах), но может и не являться. Если речь идет о мастре, котрый находится ниже 6-го бхуми, то я думаю, можно просто сказать «реализованный» и не использовать абстрактное слово «highly», т.к. непонятно относительно чего он «highly» :-)

Удачи!

----------


## Нико

> Да уж, оборотец еще тот, все равно что "grasping and fixation". Реализованный мастер - конечно, нонсенс. Иногда переводят, как просветленный, совершенный и т.д., но тоже не совсем верно. Я думаю надо плясать от тибетского. В нем есть такая триада - понимание (go ba), переживание (nyams) и постижение (осуществление, свершение; rtogs pa). 
> Realization - это rtogs pa.


И? Каков, исходя из этого, вариант перевода? Хотелось бы узнать, как это переводят в изд-ве "Уддияна".....

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Готовых рецептов нет, обычно "совершенный учитель". Я думаю, что это - прерогатива переводчика. Разве что мастера, а уж тем более высокореализованные, меня не впечатляют.

----------


## Нико

> Готовых рецептов нет, обычно "совершенный учитель". Я думаю, что это - прерогатива переводчика. Разве что мастера, а уж тем более высокореализованные, меня не впечатляют.


 :Smilie:  Спасибо, Пэма, но "совершенный учитель" далеко не всегда вписывается в контекст. Я, собственно, и задала этот вопрос для того, чтобы узнать о прерогативах переводчиков....

И еще меня давно интересует, насколько слова "реализация" и "реализованный", которые уже так или иначе стали привычны для уха российских буддистов, имеют право войти в категорию общеупотребимых. Некоторые их не любят, но такими словами, как, например, "постигший", их не всегда можно заменить. Ведь "реализованный" означает достигший уже очень и очень многого в духовной практике, но не всегда "совершенный".... 

И со словом "мастер" интересная ситуация. Ведь это не всегда "учитель", верно? В принципе это означает "знаток Дхармы" или "знаток медитации", а, может быть, и "йогин".... Но точных эквивалентов до сих пор нет......

----------


## avas

ИМХО - "Достигший высокого уровня постижения" получается ближе не только к тибетскому, но и к английскому (даже словарь согласен :Smilie: ), да, наверное, и к тому смыслу, какой это слово (выражение) несет.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

К дискуссии присоединяется Игорь Берхин:

Мой опыт показывает, что выражение highly realized это чаще всего англоязычный новодел, не имеющий точного тибетского прототипа. Поэтому в подавляющем большинстве случаев его можно переводить просто как "просветленный" без всякого ущерба для смысла. Ну а highly realized master это попросту "просветленный учитель". Разница между realized и highly realized преимущественно эмоциональная и никаких терминологических различий провести не представляется возможным, поскольку вряд ли можно сказать lowly
realized или partially realized :-))
    Есть терминологическая оппозиция между realized и fully realized, т.е. "просветленный" и "полностью просветленный". Первое может относиться к любой личности арья, а второе только к Будде-Татхагате или же к гуру в контексте
отношения к учителю в Ваджраяне.
    Что касается слова master, то здесь также нет четкого терминологического разграничения между словами учитель, наставник (равно как и в санскрите гуру, ачарья, или в тибетском лама и лопон). Они вполне взаимозаменяемы в
большинстве случаев. Вполне нормально использовать в переводе и слово гуру, которое уже наличествует в русском языке в своем прямом смысле. Коннотации
слова "мастер" в русском и английском несколько разняться, в частности своими глагольными формами: по-английски to master - освоить, полностью научиться, овладеть навыком, ну а по-русски "мастерить", а это, сами понимате, совсем из другой оперы.

----------


## Нико

Игорь, спасибо большое, Ваша точка зрения вполне обоснованна. Значит, Вы никогда не переводите realized  как "реализованный"? И realizations  как "реализации"? 

Что касается слова "мастер", то в русском языке, мне кажется,  оно означает не только "тот, кто мастерит", но и того, кто полностью "овладел навыком". Например, "мастера искусств" и т.д.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Не могу согласиться с Игорем по поводу слова «просветленный». Если речь идет о тибетском [byang chub] – просветленный, пробужденный -, то обычно это все же эпитет будды, а не любого реализованного мастера. Переводить «просто как просветленный» выражение «highly realized master» было бы, на мой взгляд, не правильно. «Просветленный учитель» - это ВСЕГДА Будда или, по крайне мере, бодхисаттва на очень высоких уровнях (м.б. также тот, кто достиг нирваны архата или пратьекабудды). Я не встречал, чтобы в тибетских текстах использовали выражение [byang chub] в неком неполном смысле, подразумевая под ним кого-то «неполнопросветленного». Терминологическая оппозиция м.д. «просветленный» и «полностью просветленный» не имеет соответствующего эквивалента в тибетском языке, там эти слова – почти синонимы. Это наши проблемы. Таким образом, мне кажется, что мы должны оставить слово «реализованный», поскольку другие его аналоги в русском языке звучат не совсем удачно и точно. В противном случае, у нас все будут «просветленными», что не верно. Но повторю еще раз, нужно знать в каком контексте это выражение употреблялось, а то мы обсуждаем непонятно что: три абстрактных слова…  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Аркадий, я склонна согласиться с  Вашим мнением. Дело в том, что главное в буддийских переводах -- все-таки точность, а не благозвучие, хотя в идеале надо стремиться и к тому, и к другому. Ну если нет точного аналога в русском языке, почему бы пока не воспользоваться калькой с английского? 

А контекст примерно такой (из перевода, который я сейчас редактирую): "There's a story told in Tibet about the servant of a highly realized lama"...

Понятно, что это трудно перевести как "слуга одного просветленного учителя"....  

Если же мы попробуем извернуться и перевести так: "слуга одного учителя, достигшего больших высот в духовной практике", получится громоздко. 

Отсюда и трудности....

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Игорь Берхин пишет:

Нико:
Устно я для экономии времени и пущей простоты иногда оставляю "реализацию" и т.п. без перевода. Иногда перевожу как "постижение", "просветление" с соответствующими производными в зависимости от контекста. В письменных
переводах я стараюсь калек избегать.
"Даю садхану на реализацию" :-)))
Что касается фразы, которую Вы переводите, то это явно текст художественный, а не формальный, и можно использовать, например, оборот "один очень мудрый
учитель". Все-таки надо переводить смысл, а не слова. А в текстах назидательного характера, таких как жизнеописания или притчи, очень важна художественность, но без вычурности.

Аркадию:
    Я специально упомянул, что обычно выражение highly realized не имеет точного тибетского прототипа, а встречается в текстах, уже созданных на
английском языке. Я также специально отметил, что нельзя говорить о частичной или низкой "реализации".

\\\Аркадий - Терминологическая оппозиция м.д. «просветленный» и «полностью просветленный» не имеет соответствующего эквивалента в тибетском языке, там
эти слова – почти синонимы.\\\
    О каких словах тибетского языка Вы говорите как о "почти синонимах"?

    В контексте ваджраяны гуру всегда полностью просветленный равно с Буддой. Именно это подчеркивается английским словом fully в сочетании с realized.
    Речь-то идет о переводе с английского, а не с тибетского, когда прототипы неизвестны или вообще не существуют.

Описание шестой ступени mngon du gyur pa (mngon du phyogs pa) на санскрите звучит как абхимукха, то есть "перед лицом". По-русски "прямо перед носом".
То есть нечто очевидно предстающее, ставшее явным. И в данном случае realization можно переводить как постижение, поскольку имеется в виду, что нечто ранее скрытое стало явственным, полностью узнанным. В русском языке у
слова "реализация" отсутствует коннотация понимания. В английском же есть два разных значения to realize: осуществлять и осознавать (некий факт), и они удачно сочетаются в буддийском контексте. В русском, увы, это не так.
Поэтому приходится выбирать исходя из контекста.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Добавлю и от себя несколько строк. Потщательнее нам всем надо быть, господа переводчики и редакторы. Согласитесь, не требуется большого ума, чтобы писать по-английски русскими буквами - типа "антидот", "аутентичный мастер", "архат с орнаментами и без орнаментов". Лично меня подобные переводы вгоняют в тоску и уныние, и читать их я не могу.
Возьмем, к примеру, английские слова fixation и clinging. Обычно они означают одно и то же тибетское слово 'dzin pa, что значит "держать", "привязанность" и т.д.
В английских перевод clinging используется по отношению к субъекту, а fixation - к объекту. Поэтому dualistic fixation (gnyis 'dzin) по-русски будет "двойственное восприятие", а не "дуалистическая фиксация". Соответственно ego-clinging (bdag 'dzin) скорее уж "привязанность к "я", нежели "цепляние за эго".

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *Игорь Берхин пишет:
> 
> Аркадию:
>     Я специально упомянул, что обычно выражение highly realized не имеет точного тибетского прототипа, а встречается в текстах, уже созданных на
> английском языке. Я также специально отметил, что нельзя говорить о частичной или низкой "реализации".
> 
> \\\Аркадий - Терминологическая оппозиция м.д. «просветленный» и «полностью просветленный» не имеет соответствующего эквивалента в тибетском языке, там
> эти слова – почти синонимы.\\\
> ...


В тибетском есть много различных сочетаний со словом [byang chub] – просветленный, пробужденный – но все они говорят «почти» об одном и том же. Я говорю «почти», поскольку существуют различные эмоционально-усилительные аспекты, разные традиции, школы и пр. Вот например: [mthar thug gi byang chub] – окончательное просветление,  [rnam par byang chub pa] – высшее (аналог санскр. «vi», т.е. самый, наивысший…) просветление, [rdzogs pa'i byang chub] – совершенное просветление (состояние будды)… и т.д. По-существу, речь идет об одном и том же. Как только появляется слово «просветленный», то это подразумевает состояния ума близкие или совпадающие с состоянием ума будды. Именно поэтому мы и должны аккуратно обращаться с этим словом в русском языке, а не использовать его как расхожий аналог слова «realized». Вот что я имел в виду.

 Я бы не переводил «абхимукха» как «перед носом» В разъяснениях Monier-Williams говорится, что «абхимукха», 6-я ступень, означает «нахождение в состоянии прямого видения таковости»! Как известно, это слово имеет еще и значения “in presence of, near to, in front of”, а не только «носо-лицевые» характеристики  :Smilie:  Я согласен, что здесь можно переводить и словом «постижение», но не вижу проблем и со словом «реализация». Почему бы не сказать «полностью реализованный»?  Если плясать от латыни, то [realis] – вещественный, действительный. Т.е. состояние 6-го бхуми стало действительным, реальным. Тут все зависит, конечно, от переводчика…

И последнее. Я большой противник того, чтобы использовать английский язык, как нечто самостоятельное и устоявшееся. Когда мы переводим буддийские тексты нужно обязательно искать эквиваленты в тибетском языке или санскрите. В противном случае, мы будем просто множить ошибки и ухудшать и без того загаженный русский.

Всех благ!

----------


## Нико

> Нико: 
> Устно я для экономии времени и пущей простоты иногда оставляю "реализацию" и т.п. без перевода. Иногда перевожу как "постижение", "просветление" с соответствующими производными в зависимости от контекста. В письменных 
> переводах я стараюсь калек избегать. 
> "Даю садхану на реализацию" :-))) 
> 
> 
> Игорь, у меня та же сама история. В устных переводах слово "реализация" у меня мелькает, но в письменных стараюсь на что-то менять....
> 
> Что касается фразы, которую Вы переводите, то это явно текст художественный, а не формальный, и можно использовать, например, оборот "один очень мудрый 
> учитель". Все-таки надо переводить смысл, а не слова. А в текстах назидательного характера, таких как жизнеописания или притчи, очень важна художественность, но без вычурности.


О, спасибо огромное! И действительно, слово "мудрый" здесь решает все проблемы! Кстати, речь идет о книге Wisdom energy, т.е. не о художественном тексте.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Продолжаю распространять чужие умные мысли. Работа сдельная, цены договорные.

Игорь Берхин опять про море:

Аркадию:
Конечно, если текст формально-философский, то выражение "прямо под носом" или "прямо перед носом" безусловно внесет легкий стилистический диссонанс :-)) Однако многие тексты, особенно тексты прямых наставлений, используют неформальный, а зачастую даже грубый язык, и тогда вполне допустима, например, фраза: "нечего вертеть башкой и искать то, что у тебя прямо под носом" или такая "искать просветление - все равно, что искать собственную задницу".
    Есть важные тексты, где используется попросту ненормативная лексика. В прошлом году, когда Джим Вэлби проводил большой ретрит в Кунсангаре, цитируя одну тантру дзогчен, он употребил слово cunt, и мне как переводчику не
оставалось ничего другого, как недолго думая перевести это словом из пяти букв, которым русские люди обычно обозначают ту часть женского тела, откуда мы все произошли. В тибетском это слово настолько неприлично, что его даже нет ни в одном словаре, но в тексте оно имеет смысл источника (причинного места) всех явлений.

\\\Аркадий. Я большой противник того, чтобы использовать английский язык, как нечто самостоятельное и устоявшееся. Когда мы переводим буддийские тексты нужно обязательно искать эквиваленты в тибетском языке или санскрите.
В противном случае, мы будем просто множить ошибки и ухудшать и без того загаженный русский. \\\

Это зависит от того, чей английский. ННР много лет давал учение на итальянском, сейчас учит на английском. Он не переводит, а именно учит на этих языках, входя в то измерение, где живут его ученики. Далеко не всегда у
английских и итальянских слов, которыми он пользуется, есть однозначные тибетские аналоги. Так что хотим мы этого или не хотим, но когда просветленные учителя учат на европейских языках, эти языки становятся
языками Дхармы, равными тибетскому или санскриту.


Нико:
Художественный текст - это необязательно вся книга, это может быть всего абзац или даже одна фраза в этой книге. Когда приводится пример, скажем, красавицы, у которой загорелись волосы, то это художественный текст как
органическая часть наставлений по медитации. Тем не менее, эта фраза несет эмоциональную нагрузку, которой будет не так много, если сказать "женщина красивой наружности, у которой загорелся огонь в волосах головы" :-)))

----------


## Нико

> Соответственно ego-clinging (bdag 'dzin) скорее уж "привязанность к "я", нежели "цепляние за эго".


2Пэма:

Привязанность (чак-па) и цепляние (дзин-па) - разные понятия в буддийской философии, поэтому, мне кажется, нельзя в переводе заменять одно другим.....

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Привет, Нико!

Насколько я помню, есть два понятия: 

chags pa - обычно переводят passion, desire, lust (страсть, желание, похоть)
zhen pa - attachment, craving (привязанность, страстное желание)

Что касается 'dzin pa, там столько разных значений. Разве по смыслу "привязанность к "я" и "цепляние за эго" отличаются друг от друга?

----------


## Нико

Пэма, я специально проясняла этот вопрос у Геше, и он сказал, что слово "привязанность" (чак-па) никогда не употребляется в тибетском по отношению к "я",  только "цепляние" (дзин-па). 
Мне кажется, и в русском языке эти термины не должны быть взаимозаменяемы....

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Все правильно. [‘dzin pa] – цепляние - аналог санскритского (граха), всегда говорит о характеристике некого субъекта. Поэтому цепляние за «я» – это как бы врожденная функция «я» (как например, быть липким). А вот привязанность [chags pa] – это то, что связано с внешними по отношению к «я» объектами. [chags pa] может переводиться и как вожделение, страсть, желание и пр. Т.е. по существу это все то, что возникает за счет привязанности «я» к внешним объектам. И если следовать такой логики, то мы вообще не должны употреблять выражение «привязанность к я». Мне так кажется...

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *Что же, эта тема для дальнейшего обсуждения. По сути и "цепляние", и "фиксация" лишь калька с соответствующих английских слов, употребление слова "привязанность" - лишь попытка сформулировать это более по-русски. По-моему, все-таки 'dzin употребляется и по отношению к объекту, например,
> dualistic fixation (gnyis 'dzin) - "двойственное восприятие".*


Да, но выражение «двойственное восприятие» - это все же некая обобщенная характеристика субъекта у которого такое врожденное восприятие есть. Я бы перевел [gnyis ‘dzin] как «цепляние за двойственность», чтобы точнее передать смысл с тибетского. А вот [gnyis snang], на мой взгляд, ближе к «двойственному восприятию». При наличии у субъекта цепляния за двойственность, обязательно появляется привязанность [chags pa] к чему-либо. Цепляние за «я» - первично, а привязанность – вторична. Но на самом деле, все не так уж жестко, бывают, конечно, и исключения из правил...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую!

Здесь можно обсуждать достаточно долго. Повторюсь, лично я не в восторге от слова "цепляние". Я даже не уверен, что оно есть в каждом словаре русского языка, впрочем, как и английское clinging.
Я часто при сложностях с переводом того или иного термина заглядываю в электронный словарь Эрика. Он дает множество разных вариантов, собственно перевод gnyis 'dzin, как dualistic perception, тоже оттуда. К слову, 'dzin pa имеет множество значений, не всякое же дзин па - это цепляние. Тот же rig 'dzin обычно переводят awareness-holder, т.е. держатель знания. 
Покажу нашу переписку при случае Тане с Фаридой, может быть, они чего добавят. 
В любом случае, такой диалог полезен, и я думаю у каждого переводчика должен быть определенный простор в терминологии. Простор, но не следование калькам и стереотипам.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Добрый день, Пэма!

Мне тоже не очень нравится «цепляние», но «хватание», «удерживание» и пр. - еще хуже  :Smilie:  Все-таки русское «вцепиться мертвой хваткой», по моему, весьма точно передает смысл происходящего…

Словарь Эрика, я тоже часто использую… Конечно, не всякое «дзин па» - это цепляние, но просто мы обсуждали это в определенном контексте, в сравнении с [chags pa], нельзя же обсуждать слово вообще.

Английские кальки становятся сейчас очень популярными, просто беда. Но, увы, бороться с этим трудно. Мне кажется нужна золотая середина между попыткой непременно отыскать русские эквиваленты и использованием заимствованных слов. В первом случае мы имеем «Ваджрную веприцу и Могуту» (термины М.Кожевниковой)  :Smilie:  , а во втором – «холдер кармических тенденций» (недавно встретил такой оборотец)  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

А Игорь Берхин пишет:

Присоединюсь к собратьям, ибо плетью обуха не перешибешь. а только карму испортишь :-))

Безусловно chags pa и 'dzin pa  совершенно разные вещи. Первое относится к клеша-аварана, а второе к джнея-аварана. Чагпа - это привязанность, синоним zhen pa (желание).

Дзин используется по-разному. В паре gzung 'dzin это объект и субъект (грахья грахака). Как глагол это "держаться", т.е. gnyis su 'dzin gyi shes pa - сознание, которое держится двойственности. Можно еще технически перевести как "выхватывание", то есть вычленение из нераздельности чего-то обособленного, что начинает выглядеть независимым.

gnyis snang - это не просто двойственное восприятие в смысле двойственности субъекта и объекта, но более общее понятие, имеющее в виду любую двойственность: хорошее-плохое, частное-общее, есть-нет и т.д. В ДО обычно принят перевод "двойственное вИдение". Мне лично нравится термин
"представление", в смысле того, что объект предстает субъекту. Слово "восприятие" чрезмерно акцентирует сторону субъекта, а слово "вИдение" - сторону объекта. А вот тибетское snang ba содержит оба аспекта: восприятие
(субъект) и появление (объект). Хотя пока я не рисковал употреблять этот перевод :-)) Хотя как глагол я переводил слово snang ba словом "представать". Нечто предстает как то-то и то-то. Т.е. с одной стороны видится таким, а с другой стороны - возникает.

bdag 'dzin это безусловно не "привязанность к себе" (эмоциональное состояние), а "вычленение себя" (самовычленение) из факта простого присутствия. Атман - это не просто "я", но имеет аспект возвратности, т.е.
"себя", "самого себя". Я перевожу это в зависимости от контекста и беру "себя" в кавычки (отсутствие "себя" в личности и явлениях). Видимо, можно использовать и "самость", поскольку Даль дает это слово. Пока я не пришел к
более-менее окончательному варианту перевода. Есть еще несколько архаичное родственное "себе" слово "собь", которое несет еще и смысл обособления. Может быть, можно и переводить bdag 'dzin как "обособление".

Что касается bdag med, то "бессамость" диковата :-)) Отсутствие "я" по отношению к личности еще куда ни шло, но "отсутствие "я" у явлений" тоже не очень. Вариант: "отсутствие в явлениях их самих". Еще вариант "неособость". Неособость личностей и неособость явлений. Или "необособленность": постижение необособленности личности и явлений.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Нико_ 
> *Аркадий, я тоже за "золотую середину"....
> 
> Кстати, мне очень понравилась на Вашем сайте критическая статья о переводе М.Кожевниковой садханы "Круг времени".  Это уже какой-то беспредел русофильского "новояза"... Ну кто бы мог подумать, что мантра - это наговор? *


Спасибо, Нико. Такие сочинения нужно запрещать к продаже в дхарма-центрах! Это, на мой взгляд, просто глумление над переводом и здравым смыслом. Многие люди, получившие ванг Калачакры, покупают эту книжку, и ведь они действительно могут начать практиковать на этом "новоязе".... Грустно   :Frown:  
Наверное так и начинается вырождение... Прямо на наших глазах как раз через 2500 лет...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Привет всем!

Поскольку у нас в "Уддияне" дзинпа переводчики зачастую переводят именно, как привязанность, у нас будет повод для дальнейшего обсуждения.
Насчет новшеств в переводах - тоже отдельная тема для разговора. Холдер - это, конечно, круто. Где это Вы встретили такой перл? Надо будет подготовиться, пока субджугатор с дистроером не заявились. Что касается русофильского беспредела, здесь, конечно, надо без перехлесттов. Помнится в Норбунете была даже дискуссия на тему "мандала дакини aka ведьмин круг". Что касается перевода Маргариты и Вашей критической статьи, то здесь, на мой взгляд, не все так линейно. Например, Ваджрная Веприца, по-моему, нормально, лучше чем свинья. У нас у самих в намтаре Падмасамбхавы так переведена Ваджраварахи. Всеблаг - тот же Игорь так переводил Самантабхадру. Что касается "могуты - шакти" и "наговора - мантры" это то же самое, что и "ваджра" - "шестопер". Можно только порадоваться за нетривиальность мышления наших переводчиков, но такие варианты вряд ли приемлемы. Хотя мне понятно стремление Маргариты сделать текст садханы на удобоваривом русском языке, но как это осуществить на деле?

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Нет, Пэма, в переводе Маргариты все очень даже линейно. Надеюсь, Вы его сами читали. И дело не только в «Ваджрной Веприце» (не понимаю, зачем вообще переводить это слово, мы же не переводим, например, такие слова, как Авалокитешвара, Ваджрапани, Будда и пр.), а в вопиющим глумлении над правилами и законами русского языка, а также над здравым смыслом. Вы можете, конечно, радоваться нетривиальности ее мышления, переводить слово «ваджра», как «шестопер» и т.п., это Ваше право, но для меня такой «словесный беспредел» совершенно недопустим и лично меня это совсем не радует. Можно еще вытащить терминологию «Велесовой книги» или писать в стиле «Слова о полку Игореве», но вот нужно ли все это? Если Вы считаете, что Маргарита стремилась сделать текст «удобоворимым», то мне остается только поставить в конце этого постинга три грустных мордочки и удалиться  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Увы, Аркадий, перевод я не читал, поскольку у меня нет данного посвящения. Поэтому мне сложно составить общее впечатление. Я прочитал лишь Вашу критическую статью, некоторые обороты мне не показались совсем безнадежными, но я вовсе не призываю называть ваджру шестопером. Что касается "удобоваримости" я имел в виду следующее. И в нингма, и в гелуг выполняется практика различных садхан, зачастую весьма развернутых. Если мы используем только тибетский язык, большинство людей лишь произносят неизвестные тибетские слова. Если же мы переводим текст на русский обычным образом и читаем потом все эти словесные конструкции, такая практика уже никак не похожа на своего рода литургию, которой и является тантрийская садхана. Исходя из этого, Маргарита и пыталась что-то сделать, но, судя по Вашему мнению, это у нее не получилось.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *....Если же мы переводим текст на русский обычным образом и читаем потом все эти словесные конструкции, такая практика уже никак не похожа на своего рода литургию, которой и является тантрийская садхана. Исходя из этого, Маргарита и пыталась что-то сделать, но, судя по Вашему мнению, это у нее не получилось.*


Это понятно, Пэма, но я вообще сомневаюсь, что перевод на русский может быть сделан в форме такой литургии. По-моему, это невозможно, и даже не стоит пробовать. Лучше уж петь на тибетском, хорошо изучив русский перевод, который должен быть предельно точным и корректным. Но это мое личное мнение... Тут ведь на самом деле вопрос очень серьезный, он связан с отсутствием русских реализованных мастеров. Без таковых мы все равно лишь занимаемся иммитациями  :Smilie:  Кажется у Мипама есть текст о том, как "переносить" Дхарму с одного языка на другой... Насколько я помню, одно из требований - наличие реализованных мастеров и в той, и в другой культурно-исторической среде.

----------


## aquarius

По-моему больше подойдет все таки "просветленный". Со 100 % точностью перевести практически невозможно. Познавательная дискуссия. Спасибо.

----------


## kamtsang

Как уже было замечено в этой теме, тибетским оригиналом английского realization является тибетское "rtogs pa". Похоже, что однозначным тибетским оригиналом английского выражения "[highly] realized [master]" является расхожее тибетское "rtogs ldan".
Также примечательно, что изначальное значение тибетского "rtogs pa" является именнно "понимать", а не "обретать" или "достигать" (его родной брат-плохиш "rtog pa", с которым его так часто путают в текстах, означает "мысль" и всеми так нелюбимую "концепцию").
Видимо это и обусловило английский перевод термина "rtogs pa" как "realization", т.к. основное значение слова realize в английском является именно "понимать". В то время как в русском "реализовать" главным образом используется как "продавать"  :Smilie: 
Однако в буддийских переводах этот термин, похоже, уже слишком глубоко пустил корни...

----------

